

Coders heaven? - appl3star

How many of you (and I am talking to senior coders) would take this opportunity:<p>You<p>...are a senior coder that is working in a company setting right now but who has a good idea about a new product and is willing and able to develop it.<p>...would be free to develop any product you like - as long as it is related to your coding and will create first revenues in the first 18 months<p>... would be paid 80k for all your expenses. You could work from home or anywhere you like. But you will have to quit your current job. No safety net.<p>... would give up about 10-20% of your project/product to the investor.<p>... would be an active part of a community, being able to share and discuss your projects with other coders and with experts in marketing, product design etc.<p>I am evaluating this scenario for a VC. Some of the ideas sound similar to YC. But we are geographically independent and do not focus on the SF area at all.
======
ScottWhigham
I think that I would at least want to take a deeper look. If I am a first-time
entrepreneur making the jump, the community part is helpful to me.

~~~
appl3star
Scott, I will put you on the list - I expect this to start before 2010.

~~~
ScottWhigham
No, I'm not interested but thank you. I was speaking in the, "If I was a
first-time entrepreneur" voice (which I am definitely not).

------
allenbrunson
I'd want to explore something like that. I've got a lot more iPhone apps I
could write.

